
Python Software You Can Use - ash
https://glyph.twistedmatrix.com/2015/09/software-you-can-use.html
======
rgacote
Python packaging (particularly on Windows) is a definite pain point. That "no
module named zope interface" is apparently due to the base Zope module not
having an __init__.py. Every single time I install I have to manually add that
file.

One of the golang attractions is the ability to quickly build a single-file
distributable. The tradeoff is reduced programmer productivity.

In terms of 'make it work then optimize later,' my latest approach has been to
use eGenix PyRun
([http://www.egenix.com/products/python/PyRun/](http://www.egenix.com/products/python/PyRun/)).
For final distribution, compile then remove all the .py files in the tree
(leaving just the compiled Python and binary dll/libraries) and create an
alias link to the executable. Not perfect, but saves hours of time building
distributions.

------
wiz21
Don't know where the guy lives but for me cx_freeze + PySide +SQLAclhemy make
a great combination to build a good desktop app on windows. It works fine,
builds all the time. I can admit that I had to work a bit on it, taht's for
sure, but it does work. And the application is a small ERP, used in production
every day, by a dozn of people. Tha only problems I have are my own bugs.

Python doesn't need such articles, that's for sure. If you want to use Python
to write JavaScriptish web front end, then you're just going the wrong way.
Just use JavaScript and that'll be so much easier.

------
afeezaziz
I have the same feeling. Would love to use same language for everything from
backend to front end .

~~~
wiz21
Given that language is actually language+libraries; and that libraries come to
life depending on the good will of their creators; and that good creators just
choose their languages preferences; and that new languages are created every
year (and some even succeed !); your scenario is not going to happen anytime
soon.

